# Muscles twitching when ridden?



## cookster1975 (21 February 2015)

YReally hoping someone can help I'll try to keep it as short as poss.  I have a 16hh ID x Cob who I bought as a 4 year old (now 7).  He's been out of work for a few months (nothing wrong with him, just circumstances) but now bringing him back into work.  The problem is when I ride, his shoulders and sides having started quivering just like he's got a fly on him or something's tickling him.  He then gets a bit antsy and throws his head around a bit, starts jogging and just getting irritated?  I haven't noticed this quiver or twitch at all when he's not tacked up.  He's not lethargic, off his food, losing weight or anything else.  I clipped him right out as thought he might be getting hot as he had a very thick coat but that hasn't made any difference, checked him for lice etc - nothing??  Has anyone ever experienced anything like this?  He's not head shaking as such just getting annoyed by it.  He's fine to tack up, not girthy or anything.


----------



## Primitive Pony (21 February 2015)

If the horse is happy without tack, and has been out of work for some months, my first port of call would be to have the saddle checked.


----------



## cookster1975 (21 February 2015)

Good idea.  I did think I would go round the block bareback tomorrow and see if he still does it.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Silverfire (21 February 2015)

Also check saddle cloth/numnah has nothing prickly stuck in it.


----------



## cookster1975 (21 February 2015)

His numnahs and girths have been washed in gentle detergent and been thoroughly rinsed (in case these were irritating him). He has his teeth checked every 6 months and never needed anything other than rasp. Have spoken to vet she's great and will talk things through on the phone, but might book a visit.  Having been googling this all night it seems cranial problems can be linked to withers and sacrum so I'm panicking now - good ole Google!


----------



## vanrim (22 February 2015)

Google a site called calm healthy horses. There is a lot of info on grazing and what symptoms can happen when the grazing is unbalanced. I remember reading of symptoms very similar to yours.   http://www.calmhealthyhorses.com




cookster1975 said:



			YReally hoping someone can help I'll try to keep it as short as poss.  I have a 16hh ID x Cob who I bought as a 4 year old (now 7).  He's been out of work for a few months (nothing wrong with him, just circumstances) but now bringing him back into work.  The problem is when I ride, his shoulders and sides having started quivering just like he's got a fly on him or something's tickling him.  He then gets a bit antsy and throws his head around a bit, starts jogging and just getting irritated?  I haven't noticed this quiver or twitch at all when he's not tacked up.  He's not lethargic, off his food, losing weight or anything else.  I clipped him right out as thought he might be getting hot as he had a very thick coat but that hasn't made any difference, checked him for lice etc - nothing??  Has anyone ever experienced anything like this?  He's not head shaking as such just getting annoyed by it.  He's fine to tack up, not girthy or anything.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cookster1975 (22 February 2015)

vanrim said:



			Google a site called calm healthy horses. There is a lot of info on grazing and what symptoms can happen when the grazing is unbalanced. I remember reading of symptoms very similar to yours.   http://www.calmhealthyhorses.com

Click to expand...

Thank you will have a look.  Rode with no saddle today and he was no different.  Sides start quivering and he turns to bite them. Got off and no quivering? He was actually throwing his head around a bit more with it today.  I have never had any problems like this before and can't think of anything that's changed


----------



## Ali27 (22 February 2015)

My mare was very tense last Autumn. She was diagnosed with stomach and hind gut ulcers which she has been treated for. She also doesn't react well to clover (Calm, healthy horses website) and needs a forage balancer with salt to balance grazing. I have also started giving her a mycotoxin binder. She is now back to being pretty relaxed and feels lovely and supple!


----------



## cookster1975 (22 February 2015)

Ali27 said:



			My mare was very tense last Autumn. She was diagnosed with stomach and hind gut ulcers which she has been treated for. She also doesn't react well to clover (Calm, healthy horses website) and needs a forage balancer with salt to balance grazing. I have also started giving her a mycotoxin binder. She is now back to being pretty relaxed and feels lovely and supple!
		
Click to expand...

That's really interesting, did your mare twitch? I did wonder about ulcers. He had a high worm burden when I had him and has colicked within a few weeks of worming him for tape worm both times, he has had 2 clear egg counts and then latest one was 1000 epg. Wormed with pramox and again had mild colic within couple weeks.  His stools are always on the looser side and I've supplemented his feed with mint, fennel and protexin which seems to help.  He has no other signs though, he's fine to girth up, loves his food, is a healthy weight and lovely shiny coat? So strange.


----------



## Ali27 (23 February 2015)

cookster1975 said:



			That's really interesting, did your mare twitch? I did wonder about ulcers. He had a high worm burden when I had him and has colicked within a few weeks of worming him for tape worm both times, he has had 2 clear egg counts and then latest one was 1000 epg. Wormed with pramox and again had mild colic within couple weeks.  His stools are always on the looser side and I've supplemented his feed with mint, fennel and protexin which seems to help.  He has no other signs though, he's fine to girth up, loves his food, is a healthy weight and lovely shiny coat? So strange.
		
Click to expand...

My mare is a very good doer with shiny coat and not a classic ulcer candidate! Ask your vet for the succeed test which costs around £25. You just provide a poo sample and it can test for stomach and hind gut ulcers.


----------



## CMMB (23 February 2015)

You might need to consider PSSM (polysaccharide storage myopathy). Get a vet?


----------



## cookster1975 (23 February 2015)

I have the vet coming Thursday pm.  She was focused on the head shaking but it's not classic head shaking it's more like he's got something on him he wants to get off and only does it when ridden and the twitching starts. He shook his whole body a couple of times Sunday.  It's really like he's got something irritating him.


----------



## vanrim (23 February 2015)

Keep us updated. It will be interesting to see what the vet thinks.


----------



## cookster1975 (24 February 2015)

Ali27 said:



			My mare is a very good doer with shiny coat and not a classic ulcer candidate! Ask your vet for the succeed test which costs around £25. You just provide a poo sample and it can test for stomach and hind gut ulcers.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I'll ask the vet about succeed - well worth the money.



vanrim said:



			Keep us updated. It will be interesting to see what the vet thinks.
		
Click to expand...

I will do


----------



## Wagtail (24 February 2015)

My thought is ulcers too. Mare at my yard does it when hers flare up and she also turns round to look at her sides or goes as if to bite your leg but doesn't.


----------



## cookster1975 (26 February 2015)

Just thought I would update you, typically he didn't twitch today while the vet was there! He does it every time I ride but today - nothing!!  Anyway she did all sorts of tests, took some tiny hooks off his teeth but nothing noteworthy, examined his back.  She thinks his nose looked a bit twitchy and he threw his head around a couple of times so she said he could be very early stages of head shaking, although it's a strange time of year for that to start?  She is flummoxed by the side/shoulder twitching and it didn't help she didn't get to see it.  So I basically have to monitor, keep a diary of weather, how far I ride, how hot he gets, if there are midges etc around, how soon the twitching starts.  She basically thinks it is nerve related and next move woukd be to x Ray neck and make sure he has no lesions there and scope to check for ulcers.  She really doesn't think its ulcers though as he has no other signs whatsoever? She said the succeed test will test for hind gut problems rather than stomach (gastric) ulcers but will do one if I want her to. So basically I'm no more enlightened than I was atm.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (26 February 2015)

I was really hoping you had some answers to this as last summer my cob did the same  thing but just the once. I tacked him up as normal and he started shaking his head and then his shoulder and bum muscles started to quiver.  I git on him and walked him down the lane and it felt like his whole body was quivering.  He did settle and hasn't done it since.


----------



## TGM (26 February 2015)

Can you keep a video camera handy or use a smartphone to record the twitching when it happens?  This might give the vet a better idea of what is going on and whether it is something different from head shaking.  Even better if you can record him in different scenarios - loose schooled without any tack, lunged with tack and ridden with tack.  In each case in all three paces.


----------



## cookster1975 (26 February 2015)

Yes that's a good idea, we said the same thing today.  He only seems to do it when tacked up but I will try him in lots of different situations.  My vet suggested he may not do it so much if he's distracted and concentrating on something else ie schooling, jumping et.  CC - it's quite reassuring that your boy did it once but hasn't since.


----------



## be positive (26 February 2015)

Have you had a physio look at him, one horse came to my yard that had some nerve damage around the withers, he didn't twitch in the area unless you touched him but he did headshake when ridden although better if thinking about something more exciting than flatwork, the vets had pretty much written him off as a true headshaker, a few treatments from my physio and a new saddle that fitted properly and he stopped completely, it would be a sensible route to take before going for xrays.


----------



## cookster1975 (27 February 2015)

Jb



be positive said:



			Have you had a physio look at him, one horse came to my yard that had some nerve damage around the withers, he didn't twitch in the area unless you touched him but he did headshake when ridden although better if thinking about something more exciting than flatwork, the vets had pretty much written him off as a true headshaker, a few treatments from my physio and a new saddle that fitted properly and he stopped completely, it would be a sensible route to take before going for xrays.
		
Click to expand...

Hi thanks for your reply. I don't think his saddle is the problem as he's doing it bareback too, but you're right about physio. My problem is that I've never found a decent one!  my experiences with McTimony (sp), physio etc haven't been very positive.  I guess I could ask for recommendations on here?


----------



## be positive (27 February 2015)

cookster1975 said:



			Jb

Hi thanks for your reply. I don't think his saddle is the problem as he's doing it bareback too, but you're right about physio. My problem is that I've never found a decent one!  my experiences with McTimony (sp), physio etc haven't been very positive.  I guess I could ask for recommendations on here?
		
Click to expand...

If there is any damage it will still be a problem without the saddle, just touching the area or nearby can set off a reaction as it is involuntary, if you are in Bristol you are not that far from me although my physio will not travel that far she may be able to recommend someone, I know there is someone very good that way but cannot remember the name or ask on the forum as it can be difficult to find one you trust to not come along and go straight to the "misaligned pelvis" that so many seem to find.


----------



## cookster1975 (27 February 2015)

be positive said:



			If you are in Bristol you are not that far from me although my physio will not travel that far she may be able to recommend someone, I know there is someone very good that way but cannot remember the name or ask on the forum as it can be difficult to find one you trust to not come along and go straight to the "misaligned pelvis" that so many seem to find.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! That old chestnut - physically impossible apparently &#55357;&#56847;. Thank you - if you could ask that would be great.  I want to say I've had Heidi Benson before for my old horse but I'm not 100% sure.  The other person I found online was Holly Kerr?


----------



## caberston (27 February 2015)

In my experience, the symptoms you describe often indicate a problem in the wither area. The spinous processes can move very slightly out of alignment which causes discomfort when any pressure is applied near the area, ie it would still be a problem if you were riding bareback or lunging in a roller. Get your vet to refer him to a decent physio. Good luck!


----------



## Noodlebug (28 February 2015)

My horse keeps headshaking after he has been ridden or has been galloping around the field. Had saddle checked and nothing, doesn't react to being tacked up. Had osteopath in early Feb. and she commented that she jaw was very sore on the right. Had the vet but she is stumped as well said that she falls into the weird and wonderful category! Watched him being lunged and ridden, He then was very uncomfortable in canter - bunny hopping and bucking but fine on lunge. She nerved blocked the P Ligaments and no improvement. He was on a danilon trial which did help as in no headshaking and although but brilliant ridden much more relaxed and will canter. Also no headshaking after but when he does he always twitches by his withers on the left and looks to the left. Unfortunately he didn't do it when she was there either!! But I did video him and she also said not classic headshaking but think he is going into himself!!!. When I watch him eat he seems to only eat on the left side. Vet mentioned ulcers as well but no other symptoms. There was a study done in Copenhagen with TMJ and the symptoms were headshaking, problems in canter, left fore lameness, soreness around the girth area and dental problems with the incisors - all of which he has. My vet doesn't seem to think it is this and he will be referred but the problem is what for and what will they do as they don't seem to listen to what I am observing?? I am also keeping a diary but it isn't a pollen season at the moment and danilon does help so I think it is a reaction to pain. Currently I have been advised to rest him for 2 weeks and he is currently off any anti inflammatory drugs however he has been headshaking this week - almost as soon as we stopped the danilon!!


----------



## cookster1975 (28 February 2015)

How strange noodlebug, it's so frustrating when you can't put your finger on anything definite.  It does sound like your boy is in pain somewhere. Hope you get it sorted soon for him.


----------



## Silverfire (28 February 2015)

Noodlebug said:



			My horse keeps headshaking after he has been ridden or has been galloping around the field. Had saddle checked and nothing, doesn't react to being tacked up. Had osteopath in early Feb. and she commented that she jaw was very sore on the right. Had the vet but she is stumped as well said that she falls into the weird and wonderful category! Watched him being lunged and ridden, He then was very uncomfortable in canter - bunny hopping and bucking but fine on lunge. She nerved blocked the P Ligaments and no improvement. He was on a danilon trial which did help as in no headshaking and although but brilliant ridden much more relaxed and will canter. Also no headshaking after but when he does he always twitches by his withers on the left and looks to the left. Unfortunately he didn't do it when she was there either!! But I did video him and she also said not classic headshaking but think he is going into himself!!!. When I watch him eat he seems to only eat on the left side. Vet mentioned ulcers as well but no other symptoms. There was a study done in Copenhagen with TMJ and the symptoms were headshaking, problems in canter, left fore lameness, soreness around the girth area and dental problems with the incisors - all of which he has. My vet doesn't seem to think it is this and he will be referred but the problem is what for and what will they do as they don't seem to listen to what I am observing?? I am also keeping a diary but it isn't a pollen season at the moment and danilon does help so I think it is a reaction to pain. Currently I have been advised to rest him for 2 weeks and he is currently off any anti inflammatory drugs however he has been headshaking this week - almost as soon as we stopped the danilon!!
		
Click to expand...

If horse only eats on left side then someone very good checking right teeth, maybe xraying, would be very good idea. I have a horse who only eats on her left side because she can't chew on her right side cheek teeth.


----------



## megs22 (2 March 2015)

I've been exercising a horse recently that has similar problems to yours, it turns out her rug was too tight across her withers even now after 3 months she still shivers when you touch her withers, even touching a single hair from her mane will cause her to shake her head and shiver, I trimmed her withers and a couple inches of her mane and made sure the saddle pads were always high up in the gullet to stop any contact with this area. Keeping her mane short meant that it didn't get caught by my reins when I rode.


----------



## cookster1975 (6 March 2015)

Thank you for your reply Megs22. I have a physio coming out next week as he is still shaking his head around a lot (not up and down) just shaking and when he's in the field weird figure 8s with his head.  I am paranoid about rugs being too tight on their withers!  He's in a premier equine rug which is really roomy and he's hogged.  I still think it might be his withers though. Hopefully will have more news next week, thanks again.


----------



## cookster1975 (12 March 2015)

I just thought I would do a quick update for anyone interested. I had a back lady out today who was really lovely and very knowledgeable.  He did have some tightness through where the back of the saddle sits and a few other areas including his ham strings.  She watched him move checked his saddle etc then did lots of manipulation and he was lovely and soft afterwards and the difference in his movement trotting him up again afterwards was noticeable.  She has left me with some exercises to do with him and advised I get the saddle leveled out a bit but apart from that she was happy.  She said nothing she could find would cause the symptoms that are happening.  Today he has a swollen and runny right eye and it was obviously very itchy and irritating as he was trying to scratch it on me constantly.  We both agreed it could be connected and it was strange but his symptoms today were exacerbated with lots of shaking his head (side to side not up and down) and muscle twitching whilst stood un-tacked which hasn't been happening previously.  It really is like something is irritating him, he's not himself at all - irritable and uptight which he really isn't normally.  I've rung the vets and they are coming again in the morning (someone different) and I've asked to have bloods done in case it's bacterial/viral and also either a skin scrape or a dectomax injection in case it is mites or similar.  His skin is really quite dry and scurfy so once bloods are taken tomorrow I'm going to bath him in dermisol and start giving him apple cider vinegar (advised by back lady) which she said is good for skin and soothing.  This is so frustrating - I know something is wrong because my boy is not himself but can't put my finger on it.......


----------



## Fun Times (12 March 2015)

I wonder if it could be his sinesis or even something as daft as a blocked tear duct? Although that wouldnt explain why the shoulder twitiching only occurs when tacked up. I hope you find some answers soon.


----------



## cookster1975 (13 March 2015)

Thank you Fun Times - I wandered the same thing but I had to call the emergency vet last night though as his eye was worse and thank goodness I did because he had an ulcer on the cornea 
He now has to stay in for a week and has anti biotic eye drops etc etc.....  Once that's sorted we'll go back to investigations for the twitching etc but vet thought it best to leave for now while he's irritated by the eye problem.  Poor chap - it's a testament to his amazing personality that he put up with the physio prodding him around yesterday when he must have been in lots of discomfort


----------



## Fun Times (13 March 2015)

Sorry to hear that cookster, that sounds very painful. You are right,  he must be a good natured fella to have not objected more strenuously! Fingers crossed the antibiotics get to work fast. Keep us updated as to his progress, good luck!


----------



## Noodlebug (22 March 2015)

Just to let know my horse was referred to RVC eventually and has a cyst in his sinus and also a cyst on TMJ. He has the cyst in his sinus removed tomorrow along with the tooth that he causing it and his TMJ medicated.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (22 March 2015)

Hopefully then you have sorted the problem  and he will be ok.  Good luck and keep us updated on his progress please.


----------



## cookster1975 (4 April 2015)

Noodlebug said:



			Just to let know my horse was referred to RVC eventually and has a cyst in his sinus and also a cyst on TMJ. He has the cyst in his sinus removed tomorrow along with the tooth that he causing it and his TMJ medicated.
		
Click to expand...

What were your boys symptoms?  I'm pleased you have some answers and can hopefully resolve his issues.  Fingers crossed all went well.

Things have improved for Blake slightly.  His corneal ulcer healed up really well within a few days and the eye now looks back to normal thank goodness.  His itching / twitching has improved a lot since a really good bath in dermoline shampoo.  I think the hairs from his clips were irritating him even though I hot towelled him after both.  He's a very hot horse and with rugs and wot not I think his skin was really irritated. It was also quite dry and scurfy so he's been having Apple cider vinegar and a lo cal balancer added to his feed.

The only ongoing is the slight head shaking.  He's doing it less now I'm riding more and I'm wondering if it was high spirits/frustration as he seems to be enjoying getting out again.  Have to keep an eye on it and see how we go.  I tried a nose net but that was irritating him more so he rubbed it on the floor and made a bl**dy great hole in it!


----------



## cookster1975 (4 April 2015)

How do I post a video? I can show you what he was doing....


----------



## BBP (4 April 2015)

I was going to suggest PSSM for the muscle twitching (muscles cramp due to excess glycogen and polysaccharide build up in the cells), horses often get pulsing/twitching muscles and are quite agitated, looking at sides and tense, during an episode. But if it's gone since bathing it can't be that. Worth bearing in mind though. Blood tests can indicate if the horse may have it.


----------



## Silverfire (4 April 2015)

While googling about low potassium in horses have come across a couple of interesting articles on head shaking in horses. Try feeding salt.
http://www.calmhealthyhorses.com/neuro/head_flick.html 
http://www.tcmequine.com/Adrenal_dysfunction.html


----------



## Silverfire (4 April 2015)

cookster1975 said:



			How do I post a video? I can show you what he was doing....
		
Click to expand...

You need to put it on youtube or somewhere like that and then copy and paste the link here.


----------



## cookster1975 (4 April 2015)

Ah thanks.  He's had full bloods done and they were all clear.  Funnily enough I have started feeding salt too.  Not quite sure what's working so am carrying on with it all!


----------



## Cello_song (6 April 2015)

It's so funny reading this - I had exactly the same symptoms from my mare this time of year in 2012. 

It took some amount of digging to get to the bottom of it! 

Vet initially thought ovaries - scanned her and thought there were enlarged follicles on each side so started her on regumate. No difference, even though I persevered for around 3 months. 

Vet also referred to physio so whist on the regumate she was treated regularly by the physio - she kept tightening up behind the saddle area. I also rode her in a nose net in case it was a head shaking issue and she had full bloods ran. 

Still no improvement so she was scoped for ulcers. All clear. 

At this point my vet was scratching her head so horse was referred to Horsepital for a loss of performance work up. 

The lameness team assessed her first, they initially thought no lameness, but thought she did have her quarters held ever so slightly to one side. Further investigation revealed a fracture in one of the tiny bones in the hock joint. Both my own vet and the equine hospital vets had never seen the strange muscle twitching as a symptom of a fracture but that was indeed the culprit! 

If your horses symptoms persist I'd recommend going to an equine hospital for a full work up - I wish I had instead of wasting time and insurance money barking up the wrong tree with the regumate!


----------



## Noodlebug (8 April 2015)

My horses symptoms were headshaking after he was ridden with him twitching on the left side ( he does have a cyst that side which I have been told is nothing to do with it). He would put his head on the floor and just stand there with the occasionally flicking of his head. He now has had a upper molar removed which broke and then had key surgery the next day to remove the remaining tooth and then following day the sinus op and both TMJ's medicated. He then had emphysema under the skin as the sinus was leaking air. That took about 5 days to finally go away so that he now doesn't look he has a huge head and neck or sound like bubble warp when you stroke him!! I was told that he was going into himself and that it was nothing to worry about! It been a long 3 weeks!!


----------



## Bex88888 (1 September 2015)

My mare has been having the 'fly twitching' for about 5 months now, and when really bad she bucks also. It seems to only be during and after ridden exercise, including when saddle taken off. A lot of the time it is when you go to touch her but before your hand even reaches  her (even with her eye shielded so she can't see your hand coming). She has had a full vet work up, bloods, back x-rayed and scanned, tried on Regumate for about 6 weeks, bute trial etc. She was scoped for ulcers and found to have some, she was treated for these with omeprazole, and a month after treatment they were not present on re-scope. She is on a maintenance dose of omeprazole still at the moment. The twitching went away for about 2 weeks, however it is back now! It didn't seem to have any link between the ulcers clearing up as she was still doing it when scoped the second time when the ulcers have gone? She has had her teeth done and saddle checked, also McTimony chiropractor checked and treated her back.  She is a good doer and has a beautiful shiny coat and hasn't been rugged for all the time it has been going on. She lives out with a shelter. The most recent of occasions, she was fine exercised at home but when travelled on the lorry to a local event (10 mins away) she had the same behaviour after about 10 minutes work. Unfortunately we still don't seem to have a permanent resolution to this :-( any ideas?


----------



## applecart14 (1 September 2015)

cookster1975 said:



			Jb

Hi thanks for your reply. I don't think his saddle is the problem as he's doing it bareback too, but you're right about physio. My problem is that I've never found a decent one!  my experiences with McTimony (sp), physio etc haven't been very positive.  I guess I could ask for recommendations on here?
		
Click to expand...

Gemma Key Veterinary Physio, based in Midlands, will travel.  See her website http://gemmakeyvetphysio.com/

My testimonial is on there!


----------



## FieldLab01 (7 March 2019)

Hello - I found this thread in searching for answers as my mare has the exact  same symptoms. When writing she seems to have a muscle spasm near her left side girth shoulder area and starts quivering and throwing her head she full body shakes and continues that on and off and it doesnâ€™t matter if I have a saddle or bareback. 

Was there ever a diognosis? She is a very calm and the sweetest. She runs Around the field just fine and tax up just fine nothing seems to bother her except when we ride she start spasming on her left side and shaking her head quite often. It just breaks my heart and I would really like to know what it could be.


----------



## Love mares (14 March 2019)

Take a look at the website ....is this what you mean ? I found this useful  ........calmhealthyhorses.com/musclo/intro_musclo.html


----------



## Myloubylou (14 March 2019)

I had this with my mare a couple years ago, the remedy seems to be to feed salt as per calm healthy horses site. Cheap to try


----------



## SunRaisa (10 October 2020)

Bex88888 said:



			My mare has been having the 'fly twitching' for about 5 months now, and when really bad she bucks also. It seems to only be during and after ridden exercise, including when saddle taken off. A lot of the time it is when you go to touch her but before your hand even reaches  her (even with her eye shielded so she can't see your hand coming). She has had a full vet work up, bloods, back x-rayed and scanned, tried on Regumate for about 6 weeks, bute trial etc. She was scoped for ulcers and found to have some, she was treated for these with omeprazole, and a month after treatment they were not present on re-scope. She is on a maintenance dose of omeprazole still at the moment. The twitching went away for about 2 weeks, however it is back now! It didn't seem to have any link between the ulcers clearing up as she was still doing it when scoped the second time when the ulcers have gone? She has had her teeth done and saddle checked, also McTimony chiropractor checked and treated her back.  She is a good doer and has a beautiful shiny coat and hasn't been rugged for all the time it has been going on. She lives out with a shelter. The most recent of occasions, she was fine exercised at home but when travelled on the lorry to a local event (10 mins away) she had the same behaviour after about 10 minutes work. Unfortunately we still don't seem to have a permanent resolution to this :-( any ideas?
		
Click to expand...

Hi just wandering if u got to know what it is?


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 October 2020)

SunRaisa said:



			Hi just wandering if u got to know what it is?
		
Click to expand...

It's a 5 year old thread you probably won't get a reply now, if your having a similar problem start a new thread as people often see it's old and don't comment.


----------

